# Any classic/retro cars up here?



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm just wondering how many folks north o the border have a classic/retro car rather than a boring mass produced eurobox 
Lets see em!
Heres mine (no finished yet tho!)


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Shug did you build a replica audi quattro rally car by any chance?.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Shug did you build a replica audi quattro rally car by any chance?.


No, but I like the sound of that idea! Right after the gt40, and cobra :lol:
(if the missus reads this, I'm joking dear. Honest  )


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Must have been a different shug, there's a few knocking about in Scotland lol :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Does this count, even if it's from 2000?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

We'll class that one retro (ish)


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

my sisters car. between her and her hubby they have 3 beetles and 2 splitscreen vans! although 1 van is in bits and 1 beetle is merely a shell lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What model of car's yours Shug?
I know it's an Opel, but doesn't look like a Kadette (which is the only one I can remember)...


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Its an A series Manta. 1973. 
Two weeks older and it would be tax free...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tarts 

Still, sweet car man :thumb:

Mon the oldies :lol:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

my golf gti is from 1999 , that count ?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

i know it not a car but it is 30 years old


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Loving the classics especially that beetle.
Keep them coming guys :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

does anyone else see the irony in the fact shug says "not mass produced euro boxes" then posts a german car that would have been mass produced in its day :lol: 


not knocking.. I like the car, just found it amusing :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the Escort. Reminds me instantly of my Dad who had one when I was wee. I even remember the number DNS 261X.
Thanks for the memories waxy.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

does my Datsun count?!?!

we can only find 2 left in the world...mine and the one in the nissan motor museum....

I think I need to fixed to steal some bits off it though 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> does anyone else see the irony in the fact shug says "not mass produced euro boxes" then posts a german car that would have been mass produced in its day :lol:
> 
> not knocking.. I like the car, just found it amusing :lol:


Its not a crappy euro box tho 
Designed by an american who wouldnt have given a **** what some pasty european hand wringing bureaucrat thought of how the car didn't crumble if a tree frog looked at it funny.
So there. 
Besides, they only built 498 553 of them, which pales in comparison to todays turgid offerings.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Plenty classic cars here


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ was wondering how long this thread would run before "tilly" cropped up. still looking good :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ha ha Mick, that picture was taken about 7 years ago.

Here is a more up to date one taken last year


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

47p2 said:


> Ha ha Mick, that picture was taken about 7 years ago.
> 
> Here is a more up to date one taken last year


your right. . .fallen completely by the wayside  :lol:

dont know how you manage to keep it looking so good, I do love my classic cars :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

47p2 said:


> Ha ha Mick, that picture was taken about 7 years ago.
> 
> Here is a more up to date one taken last year


Beautiful example of a classic Rover:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

msherry21 said:


>


Lovin this MR2..

We had one and now miss it...


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

^^^ now thats nice


----------



## InitialB (Apr 25, 2010)

Bought this a few weeks ago...


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^ Is the Range Rover still on air, it looks low at the rear


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

InitialB said:


> Bought this a few weeks ago...


:argie:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha, how did I know you'd like that?..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That range rover is so pimp it's unreal.. proper drug dealer motor. Like something out of Layer Cake!


----------



## InitialB (Apr 25, 2010)

47p2 said:


> ^^^ Is the Range Rover still on air, it looks low at the rear


Yes it is, it needed a bit of tweaking so sits nice and level now, and the ride height adjustment works perfectly.

I bought it blind from a guy down in Essex and had it transported up. I've been after one for a while and wanted an LSE (8" longer in the back and a bigger 4.2i petrol V8), and it had to be white. So far I've yet to see another LSE in this colour.

When it arrived, it was overheating, the battery was goosed, the front driving lights were smashed, and it needed front tyres....but I still absolutely fell in love with it.

The overheating turned out to be a blocked radiator core, so I replaced this with a good replacement from someone on landyzone. I found the previous owner had removed the thermostat and fitted some sort of pressure relief valve in the radiator top hose to mask the overheating. I presume they thought the head gaskets had gone or it had slipped a liner, as why would they have gone to that bother if they knew it was just a shot radiator? Anyway...his loss was very much my gain.

There was a new, boxed set of driving lamps in the boot, and it seems the previous owner hadn't fitted them as the nuts holding the originals in place were siezed. A breaker bar and lots of WD40 shifted the originals eventually, and the new ones really cleaned the front up.

Fitted new brakes all round this week, and got two new Pirelli Scorpion's going on next week.

If I get time I'll machine polish the bodywork next week, and get some decent wax on it before winter sets in. Next big job is to have the wheels refurbished and replace the heated front screen as it's cracked.

I'll get some decent pictures up soon - these were just quickies I took on my phone a couple of days after I got it.


----------



## InitialB (Apr 25, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> That range rover is so pimp it's unreal.. proper drug dealer motor. Like something out of Layer Cake!


Thanks pal.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wee Green Mini was that you i saw in Kilwinning last weekend, Saturday i think? car looks superb, even my missus commented on it.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol:

Hehe yes I was - thanks very much 

I was on my way back home from my friends and took the scenic route. :driver:

Well spotted :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

steven.vanessa said:


> Wee Green Mini was that you i saw in Kilwinning last weekend, Saturday i think? car looks superb, even my missus commented on it.


Please dont comment on the car ffs...his ego is big enough lol


----------



## Spankee (Apr 14, 2007)

Mr2 very nice


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Initialb please get some more pics of that rangey up it looks awesome pal.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Theres a cracking classic and modern show in kirkliston every year, stumbled upon it by chance one year and pop along for a chat ever since, if your not already aware of it i will find out when its on again next year.


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Think I might have been at that Kirkliston show last year. Anyway here's my 2 classics. The V8 is my every day car 



















Dave


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mabey not dave... it was linlithgow not kirkliston!! my mistake.

And the brown rover av seen before so you've probably been seen at something down that line.

Cracking motor's.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Shug i think there is a section on here somewhere ask Viper and i think he said some time back he was going to give it a boost for this reason:thumb:


----------

